
Napster Raises Prices; Tell Me Why You Use Napster Please - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/napster-raises-prices-why-subscribe
======
mynameishere
_Uhm, I don't get it Adam - why not just load up the radio function on iTunes
and get all the songs you want all day?_

Is the iPod "radio function" like FM radio or similar? (I honestly don't know)
Does Napster let you choose what songs you want?

If so, there's your answer.

